# Job Offer in Singapore



## DBA

Hi All 

I have got Job offer from A reputed bank in singapore with 6000 singapoer Dollar per month. I have 8 year of experiance as oracle DBA and currently working in very reputed MNC company india with good salary package . I am married person. I want to shift Singapore with my wife and 1 year Old kid. 
I need your openion on this offer :

1. Is it good offer and can save month some money per month ?


Thanks in Advance 

DBA.....


----------



## CatExpat

Hi DBA and congratulations on the job offer. 

$6K per month will be enough for you to save some money. Your biggest cost will be rent, which will depend on 2 things:
1. Where you decide to live (how far would you be willing to travel each day? If you say where your office is, I could giveyou some ideas about places to live).
2. How nice your place is. In Singapore, there are 2 types of places - HDB, which is government subsidised housing and private condos or houses. HDB's are a lot cheaper. They aren't as nice but they are perfectly liveable. Not sure how big a place you want but plan ahead as many landlords prefer 2 year leases. (By "plan ahead", I mean that I noticed you have a 1 year old and there's a possibility you might be thinking about a second baby in the next few years and you might want a helper etc - all things to factor in when thinking about space!)
Cost of living I would estimate at $1500SGD per month if you don't have a car or air condiitoner (electricity is expensive and a fan would save you a lot of cash!). You don't really need a car as the public transport is very good.

One other tip for saving money here - find your local wet market and buy your food there. Cheaper than the supermarket.


----------



## DBA

Thanks a lot CatExpat for providing very useful information. 

My work Location is Changi Business Park and 1 BHK home is enough for us to live . 

What is rent for 1 BHK home near by my work location ?

And also let me know is it also possible to stay in 2bhk with two family 
one family will live in one room and second family will be in second room and can both family share common dining room(hole) and kitchen etc ?

Waiting for your reply 

Thanks 
DBA


----------



## lorgnette

Advisable to take the job at the pay you negotiated. 

When contract completed, you can apply for more challenging and higher paying positions.

In your case, recommended to look for master bedroom (about S$800-1500 depending on bathroom ensuite or common bathroom) sharing house with another single/family.

Welcome to your new home!


----------



## CatExpat

Changi is good from a cost perspective - not too expensive. Start your search fora home in districts 16, 17 and 18 - all right next to Changi. 

A 1HBK should cost between $SGD700 and $SGD3500 (for something quite nice). Average cost is around $1200/mth, so well within your reach on a $6K salary.

For a 2HBK in this area, you're looking at between $2000 and $4500, with an average of around $3600 per month.

The website that a lot of people use to search for a home is propertyguru.com.sg. Do a quick search for districts 16, 17,18 and you'll find loads of places. Also, if you don't already have it, you might want to ask your employer for 1 month of temporary accommodation until you find a place. 

Hope you find a great home!


----------



## simonsays

DBA said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got Job offer from A reputed bank in singapore with 6000 singapoer Dollar per month. I have 8 year of experiance as oracle DBA and currently working in very reputed MNC company india with good salary package . I am married person. I want to shift Singapore with my wife and 1 year Old kid.
> I need your openion on this offer :
> 
> 1. Is it good offer and can save month some money per month ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> DBA.....


my 2 cents, talking my consulants .. 

for 8 years solid experience in Oracle, as DBA, 6K is on the low scale .. foreign Banks, for DBAs with your experience, start off with 10K PM .. for contracted staff .. unless you are on Perm Pay and get other benefits like AWS, Annual Bonus, Medical, Lifestyle incentive, quarterly benefits, etc .. 

Anything less than 7.5 to 8, remember this, when you switch jobs, if you plan to, the next employer will start negotiating from the current pay, as is the trend here .. 

so it will be 6K + 10% and the likes..

If you find 6K much better than back home, go for it .. 

If you are not hard up, try to negotiate


----------



## DBA

Thanks a lot CatExpat , ecureilx, lorgnette and others for your very valuable openions and information on this offer.


----------



## DBA

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to You All*

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to You All


----------



## Hamza

Hi,

I am currently working in Dubai as inside sales exec in the marine and oil & gas industry. I am nearing the end of two years term and am thinking of exploring more options. 

One of the options is singapore. Can anyone please advise would a switch from dubai to singapore be suitable? 

I have read that its best to visit singapore and then look for a job, is there a possiblity of applying staying in dubai?

How is the job market there? Is it hard to find a job ?? 

What qualification is considered to be a decent one to have for a similar role in singapore. I have a bachelora degree which is attested and also have a masters but its not attested, so i cant use it in dubai, is there a similar attestation requirement in singapore also? i can have it attested but i will have to go to the uni myself to get the first attestation done.

What other factors should i be considering??

Your help is highly appreciated.

Hamza


----------



## RR

DBA said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got Job offer from A reputed bank in singapore with 6000 singapoer Dollar per month. I have 8 year of experiance as oracle DBA and currently working in very reputed MNC company india with good salary package . I am married person. I want to shift Singapore with my wife and 1 year Old kid.
> I need your openion on this offer :
> 
> 1. Is it good offer and can save month some money per month ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> DBA.....


Congratz on your job offer... i'm also trying jobs in singapore. can you pls shed light on where and which sites i need to upload my resume.... thanks in advance


----------



## lorgnette

i can have it attested but i will have to go to the uni myself to get the first attestation done.

Usually after you received a job offer, employer will apply for work pass, and MoM demands official transcripts OT from Uni in sealed envelopes as one of the requirements. Does your uni provide OT?

If so, advisable to request for OT early from your universities as administrators might take a week or two to comply. It is handy to prepare and plan ahead.

Good luck!


----------



## simonsays

pinoycounsel said:


> For EP applications, does the MOM require the official transcript or will the certification from the university do? I was advised by our HR that the latter was sufficient


unless asked, you don't need to provide transcripts .. 

And anyway, nowadays a fair number of applications get vetted, so if need be, they may contact your school directly. . 

For board endorsment and such, transcripts are needed ...


----------



## lorgnette

unless the potential agency or employer satisfies MoM of your qualifications, MoM might require OT (in sealed envelopes). It helps to have OT ready. 

_nowadays a fair number of applications get vetted, so if need be, they may contact your school directly._

Many (if not all) universities abroad has a confidentiality policy. These institutions are not obligated (and often flatly refused to entertain or respond) to third party (even parents or siblings of student) verifications of transcripts. They will reply to only queries by the ex-student (alumni) with correct ID either online or by fax.

To fortify your EP application, agency will prefer to supply OT. In an arena competiting with other applicants (e.g., with dubious docs) it helps, even unasked, to supply more supporting docs- to expedite the process.

We received our IPAL in 3 days after submssion of docs and forms.

Good luck!


----------



## simonsays

lorgnette said:


> unless the potential agency or employer satisfies MoM of your qualifications, MoM might require OT (in sealed envelopes). It helps to have OT ready.


beg to differ on that . ..

the example of what you quoted only applies to Board / Council approvals, like SDC, SMC, SLC .. etc.



> Many (if not all) universities abroad has a confidentiality policy. These institutions are not obligated (and often flatly refused to entertain or respond) to third party (even parents or siblings of student) verifications of transcripts. They will reply to only queries by the ex-student (alumni) with correct ID either online or by fax.


Sorry, you are 100% wrong there .. then again, your country maybe exempt from vetting .. for the past 3 or 4 years, candidates from Asian countries are subject to verification .. including direct requests from the Singapore missions, appointed vetting agencies, and many an application has been delayed due to vetting delay, or rejected when the schools refused to confirm the credentials.

In your case, I repeat, you are not from Asia, and such doesn't apply for Asian candidates.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I think your attempted correction is incorrect. Many universities have confidentiality policies and do not disclose records to third parties except if compelled under domestic law. That's just plain fact, and I think it was the point Lorgnette was making. Whether the university's graduate is Asian or not has no bearing.

If you mean that _universities_ in Asia typically do not have such confidentiality policies and will typically honor formal requests from Singapore's missions abroad to confirm the status and quality of degrees, then I might agree with you.


----------



## CatExpat

The verification of academic records must deped on the country. I know that universities in Australia will typically comply with requests to verify a transcript. Having said that, applicants usually agree to a background check as part of the recruitment process.

It may end up being a moot point anyway as OP doesn't need his qualification for the role he is considering in the company's Singapore office.


----------



## CatExpat

Let us know how you go. Sounds like we could all learn from your experience on this one.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> I think your attempted correction is incorrect. Many universities have confidentiality policies and do not disclose records to third parties except if compelled under domestic law. That's just plain fact, and I think it was the point Lorgnette was making. Whether the university's graduate is Asian or not has no bearing.
> 
> If you mean that _universities_ in Asia typically do not have such confidentiality policies and will typically honor formal requests from Singapore's missions abroad to confirm the status and quality of degrees, then I might agree with you.


see, let me put it this way .. 

You and lorgnette are talking about "policies .. " "practices" etc. etc.

when it comes to Singapore, ICA / MOM are doing direct verification, whether you like it or not .. 

That thing about 'sealed envelope' doesn't fly in Singapore .. I know because I handled paperwork for board / council approvals - the requirement is simple - if there is a need for authenticated documents, from the Uni / School / Hospital (for medical people) - the Uni / School / Hospital has to dispatch the authenticated document DIRECTLY to the approving board / requiring authority, and the stamp must be marked as such - no hand carried / sealed / blah blah works- It is in black and white as such - when they request so ...

And despite having obtained such OT, there are cases where their vetting agencies still went ahead and verified again.

And those institutions that refuse to divulge / confirm to ICA / MOM are those candidates who have their passes rejected, and the number of such rejections are growing .. no prize for guessing why they are tightening the process.



CatExpat said:


> The verification of academic records must deped on the country. I know that universities in Australia will typically comply with requests to verify a transcript. Having said that, applicants usually agree to a background check as part of the recruitment process.


+1 - and when you submit applications for EP, there is clause that says MOM / ICA may contact the parties to verify. What else do the 'vetting agencies' do ?? they VET.



> It may end up being a moot point anyway as OP doesn't need his qualification for the role he is considering in the company's Singapore office.


That too, I agree, as he is not going to practice law. Then again, I don't know how the Law Society verifies documents.

But .. and but .. MOM may still want to verify .. and they do verify, even basic degrees are not exempt from their random verifications.



pinoycounsel said:


> I actually have a copy of my OT duly authenticated by the local government. Upon the advise of our Singapore office HR, I forwarded my EP & DP application forms & supporting documents by email, with a file size limit on the supporting documents. Since the scanned OT would exceed the size limit, I asked whether the OT was needed or would the university's certification suffice. I am waiting for further advise from HR on the matter.


Again, for MOM, unless asked, OT is NOT NEEDED .. 

MOM will ask for OT, only if needed. And again, it is rarely asked

And if your employer is a large company, and have foreigners employed, your HR will know this .. fret NOT


lorgnette: not to have the last word, but .. if you know the amount of fake certifications that have come by of late, especially in certain sectors where MOM has specified that a degree is required, even for lower level jobs - you will understand MOM's policies in vetting / verification


----------



## BBCWatcher

I may not be disagreeing with you. Sure, Singapore's MOM requests information from universities -- we agree. Yes, MOM may employ vetting agencies -- agreed. Those agencies are often successful in obtaining the information MOM wants -- also agreed.

But there are a few exceptions in the world. Neither MOM nor its agents can _force_ a non-Singaporean university to disclose information if the university doesn't want to (or can't). Whereupon MOM could well decide to reject the applicant on the basis that it couldn't verify the information.

To pick an example, the United States has a longstanding university privacy law called the Family Educational Rights and Privacy Act (FERPA) in force. Students/graduates have the option to request a "FERPA block" at any time before or after graduation, whereupon the university is legally prohibited from disclosing even basic directory information to third parties (except if legally compelled by a competent U.S. court). The person probably cannot lift the FERPA block through a third party, especially a foreign one (e.g. via signature on a MOM form) -- it has to be done with the university directly.

Yes, of course MOM verifies at least a sample of applicants to determine whether the educational qualifications are genuine. And yes, most of the time MOM (or its agents) can conduct that verification, and most of the time universities and colleges cooperate. But most is not always, whereupon MOM might decide to either reject an applicant or ask the applicant to supply additional proof of educational attainment.

That's the point I think Lorgnette was trying to make and, if so, I agree with Lorgnette.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> I may not be disagreeing with you. Sure, Singapore's MOM requests information from universities -- we agree. Yes, MOM may employ vetting agencies -- agreed. Those agencies are often successful in obtaining the information MOM wants -- also agreed.
> 
> But there are a few exceptions in the world. Neither MOM nor its agents can _force_ a non-Singaporean university to disclose information if the university doesn't want to (or can't). Whereupon MOM could well decide to reject the applicant on the basis that it couldn't verify the information.
> 
> To pick an example, the United States has a longstanding university privacy law called the Family Educational Rights and Privacy Act (FERPA) in force. Students/graduates have the option to request a "FERPA block" at any time before or after graduation, whereupon the university is legally prohibited from disclosing even basic directory information to third parties (except if legally compelled by a competent U.S. court). The person probably cannot lift the FERPA block through a third party, especially a foreign one (e.g. via signature on a MOM form) -- it has to be done with the university directly.
> 
> Yes, of course MOM verifies at least a sample of applicants to determine whether the educational qualifications are genuine. And yes, most of the time MOM (or its agents) can conduct that verification, and most of the time universities and colleges cooperate. But most is not always, whereupon MOM might decide to either reject an applicant or ask the applicant to supply additional proof of educational attainment.
> 
> That's the point I think Lorgnette was trying to make and, if so, I agree with Lorgnette.


see, the thing is, based on your flag and lorgnette's flag, the chance of either of your university degree being verified is in the low to none .. and they may accept certified true copies.

Unlike those coming from Asia, and it is fair to say about half are now vetted.

I know cases where EPs were held up for months, and the only status was "Awaiting input from vetting agencies .. " 

and replacing your "MAY" let me say that it is happening .. no MAY, or MAYBE .. 

And no, those who's credentials couldn't be verified are often rejected .. candidates are not asked to verify the document with a "sealed envelope" etc. etc .. it is akin to asking a fox to guard the chicken coop, if such is the case .. 

PS: hope you did see the news bulletin from MOM that Vetting has been tightened for PRC Graduates, so much so, the prospective employers can be held liable for dodgy certificates ..


----------



## Rameshdba

First of all, Thank you everyone, those who are sharing their views and 

experiences . . . 

Am an Oracle DBA having an 7 yrs of experiences. . . Total IT experience is 10+ yrs.

Oracle 9i,10g,11g Certified.

Also having experience on Oracle Golden Gate . . . 


Am desperately looking for a placement in Singapore for the past couple of years,

but no luck . . . Please let me know the way to try job in singapore . . .


Have posted my profile in almost all of the portals . . . 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW TO GET INTO SINGAPORE. ...

Ramesh


----------



## simonsays

Rameshdba said:


> First of all, Thank you everyone, those who are sharing their views and
> 
> experiences . . .
> 
> Am an Oracle DBA having an 7 yrs of experiences. . . Total IT experience is 10+ yrs.
> 
> Oracle 9i,10g,11g Certified.
> 
> Also having experience on Oracle Golden Gate . . .
> 
> 
> Am desperately looking for a placement in Singapore for the past couple of years,
> 
> but no luck . . . Please let me know the way to try job in singapore . . .
> 
> 
> Have posted my profile in almost all of the portals . . .
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW TO GET INTO SINGAPORE. ...
> 
> Ramesh


Did you try to work out with the Consultants in India ?

There is a big news going around that big banks here are trimming staff to the tune of numbers into 5 figures .. so you may find it hard at the moment.

Unless you can paint a powerful resume, until atleast end of March, things are going to be slower in Singapore ..


----------



## Gracelu

*Hi*

Hi, 

In my opinion, the salary is okay =)... and you can save as long as you budget wisely. 



Good luck!


----------



## DBA

Hi All 

I have negotiated salary with company and now they have offered me 7.5 K Singapore Dollar per month and my work location will be "Maple tree Business City Level 11" . 

Please let me know is there any residential Area around it? and what is the rent there on average for 1 bhk or 2 bhk? 

Thanks in advance

Thanks 
DBA


----------



## lorgnette

Congrats and celebrate!

Wow, your nego skill is powerful from 6-7.5K/m an increase of 18K a year. Great job!


----------

